# second set of twins?



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi i was lucky enough to conceive twins thru icsi.a fet was unsuccessful.i hope 2 hav as fresh cycle of icsi in jaN 2009.Has anyone got a second set of twins? or even just a second pregnancy would b great!!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

I know someone who got 2x sets of twins.. both times a boy and girl  

Iv seen lots of people with 2nd pregnancys on here... also through natural bfp's too  

Good Luck for next year  

Sw x


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

thamks 4 replying


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Not two sets of twins but two pregnancies.  

As you can see we have had 1 ICSI resulting in DD. Then we had an unsuccessful FET After that we had another ICSI and now have our beautiful boys! 

Good luck honey and stay positive


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

yes i have noticed you before i hope  i am as lucky as you congratulations


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Fingers all crossed for you love


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I used to look after someone who had 2 sets.  4 children under 3!!  twin girls 1st time then boy girl


----------

